# Teacher refused bathroom



## britttonleanne

Don't know whether to have a word with the teacher or just let it go?

Yesterday my Daughter 7, said as they were coming in from lunch she asked the teacher if she could quickly go to the bathroom, but the teacher said no and to sit down. My little girl said she really needed to go and asked again later on but the teacher said No and that she should have gone at lunch if she is that desperate, you can wait until the end of day. My dd said she was desperate to go and had to wait 2 hours, She finally went to the bathroom after dismissal.


----------



## crazyms

I would talk to the teacher as well as other authorities at the school. Yes the children need to go to the bathroom at the appropriate times but that isn't always possible. I find it's especially difficult when children are given shorter and shorter breaks now. Most of the time they don't have enough time to wait through the lunch lines, sit down to eat, clean up from lunch AND go to the bathroom while making it back to class on time. A seven year old is in 1st-3rd grade and still quite young. I find this completely out of line and would say so to the teacher and if needed the rest of the school including the principal, superintendent, school nurse and school counselor.


----------



## blessedwithboys

My kids' holistic charter school required all students to carry a water bottle with them throughout the day. They had to pee constantly. Here is what I told my kids:

Ask as soon as you realize you have to go. Don't wait until you're doing the pee-pee dance. This way, if the teacher gives you a hard time, you can go through the steps I am laying out with less likelihood of peeing your pants. 

If the teacher says no, wait 5 mins and ask again. Both asks should be extremely polite and respectful.

If teacher says no a second time, politely and respectfully walk your self out of the classroom and to the boys' room. TCB and then walk yourself to the dean. Ask the dean to call me.


----------

